# Non DVC TS closest to Disney/Epcot?



## elc300 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm wanting to purchase a TS in Orlando, one close to the theme parks with shuttle service. Would love a DVC but the financial commitment is quite high. Looking at Cypress Harbour, Grande Ocean, Bonnet Creek, Vistana. Suggestions appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## cbm32 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnet Creek is the closest by far and runs shuttles to Disney on a very regular bases.  Fantastic resort.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 28, 2011)

The only one that has shuttle service is Bonnet Creek.  I would rather drive to the parks, personally.  It's so easy to trade into the resorts you list.  It's actually much cheaper to trade back into the Disney area than it is to pay MF's.  Consider buying a decent trader and trade in.  We own Sheraton Desert Oasis and have internal preference to Vistana Villages, and those are very nice. 

There is a timeshare free on the Bargain Deals forum that includes next year's use, and it will trade into the Marriotts and gets a bonus AC.  It's a week a friend of mine needs to give away.  PM me if you are interested in that week.


----------



## got4boys (Sep 29, 2011)

For shuttle service to the Disney parks, it would be Wyndham Bonnet Creek.

You can buy Wyndham Points cheaply and use the internal trade system to book that you want and size you want at 10 months out.

I have not had any problems booking the more desired weeks (Easter, Spring Break, Week between Christmas/New Years) at 10 months out.

If you want units bigger than 2 bedrooms, then I would buy at Wyndham Bonnet Creek to get the home resort booking advantage.

Note, Wyndham Bonnet Creek is easy to trade into through RCI, you would need enough TPUs, but you would have a RCI membership fee + exchange fee.

Peggy


----------



## ready123go (Oct 1, 2011)

got4boys said:


> For shuttle service to the Disney parks, it would be Wyndham Bonnet Creek.
> 
> You can buy Wyndham Points cheaply and use the internal trade system to book that you want and size you want at 10 months out.
> 
> ...



I have been going back & forth between DVC and Wyndham.  We want to book most years Christmas to NYE and the first week in January.  Thinking of purchasing Smoky Mountains for the rates. How many times have you been able to book Christmas week 10 months out?


----------



## AKE (Oct 1, 2011)

If you own in Orlando you CAN'T trade into DVC in Orlando so if you want to trade into DVC in Orlando them buy a resort that is more than 100??? miles away (I cant recall the exact distance ... maybe someone can help?)


----------



## clsmit (Oct 1, 2011)

Can't speak to either of the 2 you're considering (altho I'm guessing DVC would be sold out that week pretty early), but there's a ton of Vistana inventory at Christmas. Last year we traded into Vistana via Starwood for a 25 Dec- 1 Jan stay with no problem. Tons of inventory. But you might not want the relatively high MFs with Starwood to do that.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 1, 2011)

AKE said:


> If you own in Orlando you CAN'T trade into DVC in Orlando so if you want to trade into DVC in Orlando them buy a resort that is more than 100??? miles away (I cant recall the exact distance ... maybe someone can help?)


I think it's 30 miles.  Basically just anything in the Orlando area.

That's on the weeks side.  On the points side, if you own ANY RCI Points resort, you can't use ANY of your points for DVC.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 1, 2011)

*Nice Timeshare 1 Mile From Downtown Disney Main Entrance.*

Click here for a list of "by owner" units available for sale or giveaway at Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista. 

Cypress Pointe is noted, among other things, for its famous Volcano Pool.

All Cypress Pointe deeds are for floating 3BR-3BA lock-offs.  

Cypress Pointe exchanges through I-I _and_ RCI. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We like Cypress Pointe so well that we bought a (resale) biennial floating diamond-season 3BR lock-off unit there in 2006.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## got4boys (Oct 2, 2011)

ready123go said:


> I have been going back & forth between DVC and Wyndham.  We want to book most years Christmas to NYE and the first week in January.  Thinking of purchasing Smoky Mountains for the rates. How many times have you been able to book Christmas week 10 months out?



I have had no issues in booking that week at the 10 month mark. Note that, I only can get 2 bedrooms. We had another family join us during that week and wanted to get more than that and ended getting 2 - 2 bedrooms.

Note: DVC and Wyndham are both in my timeshare portfolio. The only issue I have with Wyndham are the sales people at Bonnet Creek when you check in to get your parking pass. They are very persistent in setting up a sales survey, and will hound you with phone calls and notes under your door until you set up a survey, even if you tell them you have lots of Wyndham points purchased at resale. I have learned to unplug the phone when I get in the room and check in by myself (and mention that my spouse is not with me). 

Peggy


----------

